# Several posts are missing



## Bill4728 (Sep 29, 2006)

Several of my posts from the last 24 hrs are missing. Also had trouble logging on earlier today (Fri )  What is happening?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't know about any missing posts. 

However, our server host had a problem this afternoon from around 2:30 to about 6:00 EDT. Thus, the BBS was down for about an hour from 3:30 to 4:30 EDT and for isolated periods both before and after that. Fortunately, such down time has been dramatically reduced since we changed hosts recently.


----------

